

How Americans Get To Work - aoberoi
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2013/07/22/204550565/how-americans-get-to-work-in-2-graphs

======
carbocation
Carpooling is tough when everyone doesn't leave right at 5pm. I'm curious if
this has been studied, but I wonder if hours are both longer and more variable
now than in the past.

~~~
aoberoi
i'm most surprised that with all the remote work tools we have today, the
amount of people who "work from home" has actually gone down.

